# Sticky  [Stock][HC][3.2.1] Ideapad K1 + 3rd party apps (Bootloader fix)



## khanning (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a completely a stock Rom for the Lenovo Ideapad K1 Tablet. This is the latest update Honeycomb version 3.2.1, update 14_14_120109.

This will work for those lucky few who are plagued by the bootloader error when trying to apply the latest OTA.
Unsupported menu option selected: 1
Unrecoverable bootloader error (0x00000002)﻿

It does include all the original third party apps.

If you do not want the third party apps
Before flashing
1. Open the 'files' directory
2. Rename userdata.img to userdata.img.bak
3. Rename userdata_blank.img to userdata.img

This Rom is NOT rooted
Nvflash Windows Drivers
md5sum: 9aa3a4814ca63366329d85a22ed01f64

To boot into APX mode
1. Power off
2. Hold down the Vol - and the Vol +
3. While holding the Volume keys down, Power on
4. The display should go black, and both LED's on either side of the home button should light up. This is APX mode. If using Windows make sure the drivers are installed

*Instructions*

Windows

1. Extract the K1_Stock_120109.zip contents to a directory

2. Double click the "flash-windows.bat" file

3. After the flash completes if you get any force closes you may have to do a factory reset. Settings > Privacy > Factory data reset

Linux

1. Extract the K1_Stock_120109.zip contents to a directory

2. Open a terminal and cd into the extracted directory

3. Copy and paste the following command

```
<br />
chmod a+x ./flash-linux.sh && chmod a+x ./files/nvflash<br />
```
4. Run either

```
<br />
sudo ./flash-linux.sh<br />
```
or from a root prompt


```
<br />
./flash-linux.sh<br />
```
5. After the flash completes if you get any force closes you may have to do a factory reset. Settings > Privacy > Factory data reset

*Download*
K1_Stock_120109.zip
md5sum: 1ba3c55b4bfbd50495aeb22e66617629


Thanks to Whitesnake for being the Guinea Pig while we figured out what was causing the bootloader issue.​


----------



## whitesnake (Mar 16, 2012)

And thank you khanning for fixing the issue.. This is a good image if you want to send the unit back to Lenovo for repair or sell your K1 (if you want to sell it stock).


----------



## nusz (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi,

Mine is the umts model...which ROM in Lenovo OTA links should I use to flash to my device? is it the one with M in the file name?


----------

